# Husband hacking on my hair like a cat



## WifeForLife (Jun 15, 2013)

So we never had this problem before, but over the past month or so, my husband will occassionally get a hair of mine (or maybe my daughter's) in his throat. He will start hacking like he is trying to get rid of phlem (sp?) and when that isn't working, he starts throwing up. He has been throwing up a lot, and then the hair still is in there. I am sorry that sounds disgusting. But this just doesn't seem normal to me. It seems like for some reason this is his problem. Like I don't get hair in my throat and my kids don't. Either that or it doesn't make us hack and vomit. It just seems so odd. I asked him last night, what am I supposed to do cut my hair off? And he said no, I need to clean (vacuum) more. IDK if that's the problem. I have never heard of this problem before. I am a typical stay at home mom of little kids, and my house is neither terrible, nor spotless. Has anyone ever heard of this before? It is just really disgusting me and I guess it is making him mad at me, but I don't know how to remedy it. :scratchhead:


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Do you own pets? Could it be pet hair? Are you sure he's telling the truth?

Us females here have very very long hair, so it's impossible to get in your mouth, plus this never happened before.

Unless he's eating and your hair is falling out in your cooking, I don't understand how it's happening.

We have pets. I have to vacuum daily since I hate pet hair everywhere. I just shaved both my dogs, so the shedding is not as bad. We still have cats, but they are mostly outside.


----------



## WifeForLife (Jun 15, 2013)

No pets at all. I have always had long hair. I have always been a little bit messy and don't vacuum frequently. Now there are two girls with long hair in the house since I have a little girl with loong hair. IDK Thank you I'mInLoveWithMyHubby. And it might just be coming out in my cooking, but again, the wasn't a problem before. Maybe I need to remember to pull my hair back when I am cooking. I know, that sounds like common sense lol


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

Is he sure it is a hair? Has he been to the doctor to see if maybe there is another problem?


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

Could be a tonsil thing have him get a medical evaluation.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

It sounds to me like it's his problem too. You aren't getting furballs and you spend a lot more time there! If he's to the point of throwing up to remove the hair (which apparently doesn't work?) he should be motivated to do the vacuuming himself.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

He needs to be checked out, sounds like another problem other than hair. He also sounds a little dramatic over it.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Tell him since this is not happening to anyone else in your family but him, that maybe he needs to go to the doctor. 

Also, tell him since your vacuuming skills are not up to his standard and things are not as clean as he feels they could be, then tell him he knows where they vacuum is.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

This does sound strange, and I've never heard of it before either. When he has this problem, does he know it is a hair, or just feel a tickling in his throat and assume it is. Does he actually see the hair and identify it as yours, or does he just assume it is your hair? 

This reminds me, however, that in my childhood I recall that my grandfather had a fly get in his ear on three different occasions and had to go to the doctor to have it removed. He was a normal guy who didn't like drama, so I'm sure he wasn't shoving one in there for attention or putting anything in his ears to attract flies. :rofl: That never happened to anyone else in my family, nor have i heard of it from anyone else. 

So, I guess certain weird things can seem to happen to certain individuals without explanation, but the hair thing does sound strange.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

How often do you vacuum? Just saying you don't vacuum frequently doesn't really tell us much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Some people reflexively gag at the sight of dust or hair balls. Is he sure that he is vomiting up hair? If not and he is just gagging, then you both need to minimize the hair on the floors, carpets, furniture, etc.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

WifeForLife said:


> So we never had this problem before, but over the past month or so, my husband will occassionally get a hair of mine (or maybe my daughter's) in his throat. He will start hacking like he is trying to get rid of phlem (sp?) and when that isn't working, he starts throwing up. He has been throwing up a lot, and then the hair still is in there. I am sorry that sounds disgusting. But this just doesn't seem normal to me. It seems like for some reason this is his problem. Like I don't get hair in my throat and my kids don't. Either that or it doesn't make us hack and vomit. It just seems so odd. I asked him last night, what am I supposed to do cut my hair off? And he said no, I need to clean (vacuum) more. IDK if that's the problem. I have never heard of this problem before. I am a typical stay at home mom of little kids, and my house is neither terrible, nor spotless. Has anyone ever heard of this before? It is just really disgusting me and I guess it is making him mad at me, but I don't know how to remedy it. :scratchhead:


Bottom line is I don't think it's a hair because if it was, it should be relatively easy to cough up... and throwing up surely should . I wondering if perhaps it's not a growth in his throat. Maybe a doc needs to take a look.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

WifeForLife said:


> No pets at all. I have always had long hair. I have always been a little bit messy and don't vacuum frequently. Now there are two girls with long hair in the house since I have a little girl with loong hair. IDK Thank you I'mInLoveWithMyHubby. And it might just be coming out in my cooking, but again, the wasn't a problem before. Maybe I need to remember to pull my hair back when I am cooking. I know, that sounds like common sense lol


I don't pull my hair back every time I'm cooking and I cook most things from scratch. If I see a hair, even dog hair is easy to spot, I pick it out.

I also wonder if it's something medical.


----------



## Work-In-Progress (May 21, 2013)

Throwing out a real oddball, but could he be eating hair purposefully and then having the gagging issue?


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

I think the biggest clue is - that it just started happening. I mean if it had been a long term problem then yeah, maybe the issue is the vacuuming or needing to put hair back. But since neither of those factors has changed in the past month, then ...

I'm voting for a medical thing. 

So if it isn't that your hair is falling out then - the issue is likely on his end.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't want to be around when he coughs up a hairball.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

I just don't get this. Your husband hack to the point of vomiting, says it is because of hair in his throat and has asked you to vacuum more, right? You apparently are the primary homemaker and things like vacuuming would seem to be your responibility, right? Why then wouldn't you simply try vacuuming more and see if it helps? 

I haven't seen where you answered my original question about how often you do vacuum. I'll go out on a limb and speculate that it is closer to once a week than once a day. If so, how about increasing the frequency a bit? Does your husband not deserve that small amount of effort if it could help his problem? If it doesn't, then you have at least helped him determine that it's not the vacuuming that is the problem.

I almost sounds like you are here to find as many reasons as possible to refuse the additional vacuuming. That's simply not helathy in a marriage. If you are truly so overburdened that there is no way to vacuum more, tell your husband this and that something else will have to be neglected to give you the time.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

To the OP, hows things? Is your husband still coughing and gagging on hair? Have you talked with him?


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

The whole vomit thing is weird. A hair in the throat could result in a coughing reflex that originates in the trachea- but we're talking about expulsion of the stomach contents via the esophagus. That's something else.

As an aside- in reference to the housekeeping. The Op admits she's messy and (I guess) lazy. If I was the hardworking husband it would bother me to no end to work all day and come home to a messy house, knowing that wife has ample time to put things in order and provide me with the pleasure of a clean home. It's not all that much to ask.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

If her house keeping skills are not to his liking, then he needs to learn how to use a vacuum and clean things himself. If he doesn't want to clean, then he needs to divorce her so he will no longer be able to blame her for his coughing up hair issue. She also stated her home was not spotless but not terrible either, so I doubt its a hair issue. Funny how it happens to only him and no one else in the house.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Starstarfish said:


> Wow.


Is that for me? I'll give you an example of what I mean in case you don't understand where I'm coming from.

My wife is on a myriad of medications and they are always changing and adjusting dosage. We have oil heat with an above ground tank outside the house. My wife began to insist that she smelled oil and there must be an oil leak. I smelled nothing. I checked and rechecked, no leak. 

She continued to insist. I invited several people to the house to see if they smelled oil. Nope. She became more insistent. I researched a new medication and found that a high percentage of people experience phantom smells and tastes during the initial period. 

I told her nthis and she became angry. I asked her what she wanted me to do. She said she wanted me to call the oil company in to check what I already had several times, at a cost of $135 and I would have to take a day off from work because she fears being in the house with a stranger if I am present. 

I knew there was no leak. I knew the cause of the problem was the medication. Without hesistation, I called the oil company in ASAP and, naturally, the man handed me a paper saying "no leak found." 

My wife finally felt more at ease and in time her symptoms cleared. I didn't argue with her, I gave her what she needed. This is what a spouse is supposed to do. Her request was not crazy and unreasonable and neither is the OP's husband's request that she vacuum more. My wife knew that I cared enough about her well being and respected her enough to take her seriously. What does the OP's husband know about his wife now?

When we spend more effort arguing with our spouses about why we shouldn't meet their requests than it would actually take to comply, we sow the seeds of resentment. We all know how bitter that harvest it.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

zookeeper said:


> Her request was not crazy and unreasonable and neither is the OP's husband's request that she vacuum more.
> 
> When we spend more effort arguing with our spouses about why we shouldn't meet their requests than it would actually take to comply, we sow the seeds of resentment. We all know how bitter that harvest it.


All true. Op, pick up the freaking vacuum more often so that you can say that you keep the house clean and vacuum regularly. 

What's the problem with doing that?

What do you have to lose, besides dirt?


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

I read on another thread where the OP stated to another person that she had toddlers and was the only one who cleaned her house..if this is the case shes likely worn out from trying to clean and raise toddlers. Her husband needs to step up to the plate and vacuum and help her out. 

Or maybe she needs to vacuum really really really good, then see if he is still hacking. If so, then she needs to let him vacuum then if he stops hacking after HE has vacuumed, then he can come back and say, "See you didn't clean good, I did, problem solved!" :smthumbup:


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Cats get hairballs because they lick themselves and the barbs in the tongue catch hair that they swallow. 

Unless this guy started licking your head and has barbs on his tongue, there isn't a reason for developing such a consistent problem. Something else is going on.


----------

